# How much to charge on this Drive?



## karrar0079 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm new at plow this year and am wondering want price to bid on this drive way.. ? The people are new to my church and said they thought the other quotes were high. any have a guess on what to charge? and i'm prolly going to tell them i'll do their walk for free


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

$265 up to 2"...and another $53 for each additional 2"


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

karrar0079;1147732 said:


> I'm new at plow this year and am wondering want price to bid on this drive way.. ? The people are new to my church and said they thought the other quotes were high. any have a guess on what to charge? and i'm prolly going to tell them i'll do their walk for free


Couple things here:

1st Look at the neighborhood... They are very well off, why would you shovel their walks for free?

2nd Everyone thats shopping for quotes says the other guys are high... its because we know our costs and have to charge accordingly.

3rd No I'm not giving you a price as it varies greatly by regions but don't do anything for free!...When your tranny goes, do you think the mechanic is going to replace it for free?


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

Mick76;1148460 said:


> When your tranny goes, do you think the mechanic is going to replace it for free?


No but the homeowner will gladly pay for it because they feel bad LOL sorry I had to


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

karrar0079;1147732 said:


> I'm new at plow this year and am wondering want price to bid on this drive way.. ? The people are new to my church and said they thought the other quotes were high. any have a guess on what to charge? and i'm prolly going to tell them i'll do their walk for free


Simple push on Grosse Ile...

Nothing less then $45-50 a push. Thats including walks. But I have other houses right around the corner.


----------



## karrar0079 (Feb 15, 2010)

i told them $35


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I figure that I want to make at least $2.00 per minute when I'm plowing residentials. Use that for a guideline.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

karrar0079;1176074 said:


> i told them $35


Hard to tell how long that driveway is but from trying to scale it with house size,trees,etc. I would say 150-200' long.If that was my account here by me in NY,it would be at least $60 up to 6'',$90 for 6''+ and no sidewalks.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I am sure they can find someone on craigslist who will do it for 10 bucks walkway and all


----------

